# M1T whats your opinion



## ORACLE (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm not starting my cycle for a few more weeks.....thanks to the input by the way guys....but in the meantime i'm taking what is formally known as "winni depot" the name changed to "Methyl Depot"  basically it's a Methyl 1-Testosterone Blend.  Don't know if it's worth taking. It's not like i'm getting outrageous pumps or anything.  Any inputs?


----------



## heavy (Dec 9, 2004)

This whole post is confusing...are u taking winstrol or m1t?


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 9, 2004)

actually the "winni depot" is just the name of the brand from american german technologies.  It's not winstrol at all.  It's basically the former name that american german tech. gave their M1t blend.  it's now called Methyl Depot. sorry for the confusion. but to answer your question yes it's M1T that i'm taking.  I just wanted to give the Brand Name to get a better understanding of what brand of M1T i'm taking.


----------



## tee (Dec 9, 2004)

I took M1T to jumpstart a test only cycle awhile back. It worked well, but did make me lethargic. Since it is or will be classified as a controlled substance thanks to the communist steroid act of 2004, I wouldnt bother with it. The only plus it had was being legal. Dbol works much better.


----------



## massfreak (Dec 9, 2004)

I did one cycle and it was ok


----------



## Blackbird (Dec 10, 2004)

I did 6 weeks on this last year. It was good but harsh.
How long are you running it before your cycle?  I understand that it shuts you down pretty hard.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 10, 2004)

i'm only running it for 4 weeks till i can get my hands on some real gear.  the brand is calld MD1T.  It has andro and methyl 1 in it.  This is the end of my first week with it.  i guess it's ok just makes me real lethargic in the daytime


----------



## tee (Dec 11, 2004)

oracle said:
			
		

> i'm only running it for 4 weeks till i can get my hands on some real gear.  the brand is calld MD1T.  It has andro and methyl 1 in it.  This is the end of my first week with it.  i guess it's ok just makes me real lethargic in the daytime



Nobody recommends using it for longer than 4 weeks, so that time length should be fine.


----------

